# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Program për drejtshkrimin e Gjuhës Shqipe

## besart

Në muajin mars do te keni mundësinë qe nga interneti të shkarkoni një software që është në pajtim me programin operativ te Microsoft Windows, Microsoft Office dhe Micrososft XP Profesional. 
Bëhet fjalë për një sofware që do të korigjoj gabimet tona kur shkruajmë psh ndonjë artikull në word, apo në ndonjë aplikacion tjetër të paketit Microsoft Office.
Ky software do t'i jep fund gabimeve tona gjuhësore dhe drejtëshkrimore të gjuhës shqipe.

Është ky një nga projektet me të mëdha që ka ndërmarrë ndonjëherë Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim ( QEP ).
Mirëpo nuk është ky projekti i vetëm i tyre; për më shumë lexoni këtu:

----------


## edspace

Lajmi më i mirë që kam dëgjuar nga Shqipëria. Programi do jetë me të vërtetë një hap gjigand për të gjitha institucionet publike e private, që nga qeveria, gazetat, e deri tek forumet e internetit. 

Shpresoj që programi të jetë falas dhe të mos shfrytëzohet për fitime financiare. Nga ana teknike, më pëlqen që janë ndjekur standardet e Microsoft, dhe shpresoj që programi të mirëmbahet në të ardhmen. Gjithashtu do ishte mirë sikur programi të lejojë modifikime, që të bëjë të mundur krijimin e programeve të reja dhe përshtatjen e tij për çdo faqe ku shkruhet gjuha Shqipe. 

Urimet më të mira për të gjithë personat që kanë marrë pjesë në këtë projekt.

----------


## Dani_Tux

Këto projekte kanë filluar qe 4 vite edhe me se fundi janë finalizu  projektet nuk eshte vetëm një projekt nga kjo qender mirpo jan 3 projekte, Në Kosovë ky software javen e kaluar ka filluar instalimi ne te gjitha mediat Kosovare edhe instuticionet tjera gjithashtu mirpo tek në muajin mars mund te shkarkohet per shfrytzues e tjer.  Gjithashtu ky grup nga Prishtina ka pasur ndihem edhe nga Instituti i Gjuhësisë dhe Letërsisë së Tiranës dhe Institutit Albanologjik të Prishtinës.

Programi drejtshkrimor AS 2.0 

Programi drejtshkrimor për gjuhën shqipe i përgatitur nga Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim - QEP ka:
- rreth 1.000.000 trajta;
- është konform me sistemin operativ Microsoft Windows;
- Është kompatibël me të gjitha versionet e programit Microsoft Office;
- Ka mundësinë e shtimit të fjalëve nga shfrytëzuesi;
- Ka mundësinë e korrektimit automatik si dhe mundësinë e zgjerimit të korrektimit automatik nga shfrytëzuesi. 

Siq duket ky do jetë një hap shum i rëndësishem për informatik edhe gjuhë shqipe me të vertet është për tu uruar ky projekt.

----------


## besart

> Lajmi më i mirë që kam dëgjuar nga Shqipëria. Programi do jetë me të vërtetë një hap gjigand për të gjitha institucionet publike e private, që nga qeveria, gazetat, e deri tek forumet e internetit. 
> 
> Shpresoj që programi të jetë falas dhe të mos shfrytëzohet për fitime financiare. Nga ana teknike, më pëlqen që janë ndjekur standardet e Microsoft, dhe shpresoj që programi të mirëmbahet në të ardhmen. Gjithashtu do ishte mirë sikur programi të lejojë modifikime, që të bëjë të mundur krijimin e programeve të reja dhe përshtatjen e tij për çdo faqe ku shkruhet gjuha Shqipe. 
> 
> Urimet më të mira për të gjithë personat që kanë marrë pjesë në këtë projekt.


Edi edhe per mua është lajmi më i mirë qe kam ndegjuar gjatë muajit të parë te ketij viti, shpresoj qe te kemi edhe lajme edhe me te mira.

Programi me duket do të jetë falas, sepse liçensen e ka blerë qeveria e Kosovës, ky projekt ka kushtuar më shumë se 1.2 milion euro.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Edhe unë jam shumë i gëzuar që më në fund do të shohim si duhet gjuhën shqipe në kompjuterët tanë. 
Ky projekt është paralajmëruar shumë kohë më parë dhe shpresoj që të bëhet sa më parë finalizimi i tij. 
Ky projekt duket të jetë shumë serioz dhe si i tillë do ta thyejë një boshllëk të madh që ka gjuha shqipe në kompjuter.
Urime të përzemërta për të gjithë ata që janë duke punuar në të.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strongman

Është një lajm shumë i mirë, unë e pashe intervisten me drejtorin e QEP-it, në Koha Vision, në mars të gjithë do ta kemi në kompjuteret tanë.

----------


## the_fool12

dicka perfekkte apo jo

dhe shume interesante

----------


## bad-baby-boy

lajme interesatn tani munde te shkruajme shpejt ne shqipe dhe gabimet nga i korigjone programi pse jo dhe dhe gagacet tani munde te shkruhjne shqipe pa gabime{jk  } bye

----------


## Mister Enigma

Bad-baby-boy, nuk është gjithmonë ashtu.  :buzeqeshje: 
Do të citoj profesorin e nderuar Isa Bajçinca që në një intervistë për "Zërin" thotë: Kjo është një arritje e madhe për zbatimin e elektronikës në shkrimin e shqipes. Ky program përbën një ndihmë të pallogaritshme për shqipshkruesit duke nisur që nga ekspertët e deri te shkruesit e rëndomtë. Megjithëkëtë kompjuterizimi i shqipes nuk zëvendëson të gjitha mungesat e zbrazëtitë në formimin gjuhësor, sepse duhet zotëruar gramatika për ta shkruar shqipen drejt. Po jap vetëm një shembull të thjeshtë. Fjalinë "unë do të bie kësaj rruge, kurse ai do të bie rrugës në të djathtë", nuk mund ta korrigjojë programi, sepse ai nuk e di nëse duhet përdorur trajta "do të bjerë" (ai) apo "do të bie" (unë), meqenëse të dy këto trajta janë të drejta për shkrimin e shqipes. Kjo mbetet çështje e autorit të shkrimit.

----------


## edspace

Po i vjen fundi marsit dhe ende nuk kemi dëgjuar për këtë program. Besart, Siner, a keni mësuar ndonjë gjë të re për këtë program? Ka ndonjë faqe interneti për projketin?

----------


## Mister Enigma

Po, pasi lexova këtë që the ti unë shikova dhe e pashë se programi është i gatshëm dhe pret shkarkimin nga ata që janë të interesuar.
Unë rastësisht e kam marrë pardje në vendin ku punoj unë por mendova se mos e kam marrë në mënyrë ilegale (pa dale ende në qarkullim).  :shkelje syri: 
Programin për drejtshkrimin e gjuhës shqipe mund ta shkarkoni këtu:

http://www.gjuha-shqipe.com/shkarko/AS_2_0.zip

Është një pako zip që përveë programit përmban edhe udhëzimet lidhur me instalimin dhe përdorimin e këtij programi.
Kënaquni me drejtshkrimin shqip. Kjo është një arritje e madhe për gjuhën shqipe. 
Mendoj se duhet të festojmë, forumistë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## besart

Po Edi më në fund programi për drejtshkrimin e gjuhës shqipe ka dalë dhe atë mund ta shkarkoni nga linku që ka vendosur Sineri.
Vërtetë është një programi shumë shumë i mirë dhe duhet që të gjithë ta instalojmë në PC-të tona.
Sëpaku tani më nuk do të bëjmë gabime "fillestare" në të shkruarit e gjuhës shqipe.

Më këtë program do të shijoni bukurinë e gjuhës shqipe!

P.S. Gjithësesi merreni këtë program!

----------


## ElMajico

Unë kam një problem me këtë programin...

Nuk e di tek ju por mua më ndryshon shkronjën Y me Z dmth kur shtyp butonin Y më del Z dhe anasjelltas.Në word e kam thjeshtë se zëvëndësoj Y me Z dhe të kundërtën por unë e përdor si gjuhë kryesore në PC dhe kur postoj psh në forum ose postë elektronike më ngadalson shumë.. duhet të ul kokën të shoh tastierën..

----------


## Mister Enigma

Me sa shoh unë ElMajico ti nuk ke problem me propgramin por me tastierën shqipe. Apo?

----------


## ElMajico

Apo? Tastiera është e modelit italiane dhe unë përdor PC portatil që është e kufizuar me karakteret si psh karakteret ë ç etj i gjej me kombinim butonash...

----------


## Mister Enigma

A e ke pasur këtë problem para se ta instalosh drejtshkrimin shqip?
Unë nuk e kam përdorur kurrë tastierën shqipe mu për shkak të asaj se shkronjat Y dhe Z i ndërrojnë vendet. Po ashtu ka edhe taste të tjera që i ndërrojnë vendet por kjo me Y e Z ishte më e rëndë.

----------


## helios

Me siguri ti (ose programi i sapo instaluar, edhe pse bëj çudi) ka zgjedhur tastierën Shqip (modelin QWERTZ në vend të atij "default" që është QWERTY, ku ndër të tjera futet dhe ajo italiane). Shiko tek preferencat e tastierës dhe zgjidh llojin e duhur.

p.s. Ah, ç-në tek tastiera italiane e gjen djathtas L-së ;-) (SHIFT+ò)

----------


## ElMajico

Helios o la e di çfarë po më thua po unë default e kam vendosur vetë dhe mund ta ndryshoj kur dua,por puna është që më pëlqente shumë ta mbaja këtë program si default se më lehtëson shumë e ka ë dhe ç pa shift fare..

po problemi qëndron me Y dhe Z thashë se mos i bëja derman se jane nga shkronjat më të rëndësishme dhe në vend të fitoj kohë po humb...

----------


## namik

Hej njerez une e instalova kete program dhe zgjodha gjuhen shqipte si default por me thene te drejten nuk pashe as edhe nje ndryshim.Nuk e di ku mund te jete gabimi. si mendoni ju ?

----------


## besart

Namik,për me shumë lexo skedarin qe ke downloduar me program.
Aty ke te gjitha instruksionet.

----------

